

Challenges in the developer to CEO transition - traskjd
http://raygun.io/blog/2013/11/top-5-challenges-in-the-developer-to-ceo-transition/

======
ppog
I'm amused by the contention that running a business isn't like developing
software because in business "There’s rarely a perfect decision. You’re always
making trade offs. Balancing risk." That sounds like exactly what I do in
software development! I guess that when I'm thinking about those things while
building software I kind of have a business hat on, but it still seems an
integral part of software development to me.

His underlying point about business being "soft, not hard," and the different
kinds of tradeoff and risk that a CEO needs to think about, are well taken
though.

------
captainbenises
Interesting article.

